# A dog called Christmas



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

I watched a Hallmark movie the other night with this name and I tell you I LOVED it. What a heartwarming movie with really good acting. I hope you get a chance to watch it!! It is not a German Shepherd movie, as it is about a beautiful Labrador Retreiver.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Didn't "Christmas" just melt your heart!!!

I really enjoyed watching the movie and I have to agree with you on all counts!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great movie


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Did you hear the Hallmark spokesperson's comment after the end about the national movement (including Petfinder) to follow the spirit of the film....adopt a dog for Christmas just the way they did in the movie??


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ahh, I hope I can catch it...I keep forgetting to DVR it. Hope I have not missed it.


----------



## ckoonce (Dec 4, 2009)

The Hallmark movie was based on a book of the same name by Greg Kincaid. (In case you are looking for a quick Holiday read).


----------

